# Advice about finding a job in Australia



## lostino (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello Everybody

I have a Permanent Residency Visa (Class 175) and I am looking to relocate to Australia but unfortunately I don't have enough funds to move to Australia and stay there for months in order to find a job. 

Can I find a job from overseas? If this is possible, what is the best way to do it?

Also, if I have to travel in order to find a job, where do I move (which state is best for a Mechanical Engineer). How can I make arrangements for my accommodation and how long should I expect to be jobless?

I appreciate your replies.


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

lostino said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> I have a Permanent Residency Visa (Class 175) and I am looking to relocate to Australia but unfortunately I don't have enough funds to move to Australia and stay there for months in order to find a job.
> 
> ...


Congratulation on being granted Visa 175. Actually, you can put your CV at SEEK.com, to let the employer and yourself to find a suitable candidate or employer/job. Or else, you can move to Australia directly and try to work in any job sector if you have not found a suitable job for you. 

We used to live in Perth for 5 years as a researcher and we could work as a part time cleaner and sessional tutor in the laboratory at our university. The pays were not bad, even I could save some money after paying all bills.

From my point of view, in Aussie, too many ooportunities compared the number of people who are willing to work...Good Luck on your job search...


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

lostino said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> I have a Permanent Residency Visa (Class 175) and I am looking to relocate to Australia but unfortunately I don't have enough funds to move to Australia and stay there for months in order to find a job.
> 
> ...


Hello there,

As Mechanical Engineer, i don't think you'll have a problem getting a job, and WA would be a good place due to the mining in that area.( Engineers in Mines earn an average of 100,000 per year)You could apply from overseas, but they would normally need to have you over for an interview. You might want to send out as many CVs as you can. you might want to share an apartment with someone first to cut cost( u might be looking at 150 a week for a room?). Normally i would advise to take 6 months worth of expenses with you to be safe, but with your job, you might only need to take 2 months at the most or less before u secure a good job.


----------



## lostino (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## lostino (Oct 6, 2011)

It seems nobody will reply to my applications unless I am already settled in Australia. I am planning to move to Perth next month with the family (Wife and 3 year old boy) and start looking for a job there. I would like to rent a 2 bedroom apartment in a good suburb. The main question is, how much money should I take with me to last me and my family until I find a job? 
Regarding driving license, can I drive with international driving license in Perth?


----------



## singaporeclubau (Mar 3, 2012)

lostino said:


> It seems nobody will reply to my applications unless I am already settled in Australia. I am planning to move to Perth next month with the family (Wife and 3 year old boy) and start looking for a job there. I would like to rent a 2 bedroom apartment in a good suburb. The main question is, how much money should I take with me to last me and my family until I find a job?
> Regarding driving license, can I drive with international driving license in Perth?


good luck to you.. hope you can get a job of your choice soon.

if you are granted pr, you can drive with international driving licence in perth if your licence has an english translation that's only for 3 mths after that you need to get a local driving licence.


----------



## lostino (Oct 6, 2011)

How about my question regarding startup money?


----------



## suzie5555 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi there we are moving to Perth as my husband also an engineer obtained a job via the 457 sponsor route. I registered him via the seek website and made contact with a great agency. Think its called integrity based in Perth. He had a 1 hour phone call with s company they sent his cv to and then a further hour via video conference in London. He got the job. Hopefully start in July. Just try and send as many cv's as you can and I found ringing them seemed to work. Good luck


----------



## lostino (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot Suzie. I have been sending CVs through seek daily and it doesn't seem to be working. Did your husband call the agency of just sent Cvs? I hope you can give me more info on this since it will be very helpful.


----------



## suzie5555 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi it is integrity executive in Perth. They have an engineering area. I sent cv and then followed up with a phone call. Give it a try. Good luck.!


----------



## Chiks (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello,

Every one.... I am Skilled Migrant in Australia... I have 4.5 years experience in Mechanical Designing in India... Now as i moved to Australia... I am looking for Job in the same field but wherever i applied they ask for local experience.... can anyone help how i get Local experience without giving me chance? Anyone can advice me how I go ahead to set my career.


----------

